# Generator for self generating EV car



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Generator for self generating EV car

We are currently developping self generating EV car. We are novice for EV.










using 3-6 this motor for generator and using CBR 600RR or higher class motor bike engine.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-MOTOR-GE...175?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6e520127

It's so cheap... but if there other good solution plz tell me.


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

What is the battery pack voltage going to be for your EV conversion? According to the specs listed on that ebay page, it is listed for 10HP output. As a generator that would be roughly 7.5kw, then reduce the generator output for efficiency(I don't believe the 94% quoted BTW, so expect worse). Would 6.5kw output be enough to sustain movement for your EV on a long haul? If its on the highway, it might extend your range but not indefinitely. You'll have to control your generator speed so the amperage output isn't too high for the motor or voltage too high for your batteries, so you'll have to find a way to throttle the CBR 600RR to the appropirate speed(roughly 3456rpm, probably a little higher for 48v generation according to the ebay specs), that might be difficult to figure out and control with the constantly changing loads of your EV.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

MN Driver said:


> What is the battery pack voltage going to be for your EV conversion? According to the specs listed on that ebay page, it is listed for 10HP output. As a generator that would be roughly 7.5kw, then reduce the generator output for efficiency(I don't believe the 94% quoted BTW, so expect worse). Would 6.5kw output be enough to sustain movement for your EV on a long haul? If its on the highway, it might extend your range but not indefinitely. You'll have to control your generator speed so the amperage output isn't too high for the motor or voltage too high for your batteries, so you'll have to find a way to throttle the CBR 600RR to the appropirate speed(roughly 3456rpm, probably a little higher for 48v generation according to the ebay specs), that might be difficult to figure out and control with the constantly changing loads of your EV.


 
Thanks for good advice. I will use A123's 20amp pouch. and making it as a module.

Is there and problem 3-6 generator combine togerther? 

Thanks all sujestion is welcome.


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

"Is there and problem 3-6 generator combine togerther?"

As long as the motors are identical enough to have the close enough to the same voltage output than I think it should be fine but if they aren't they will generate more heat as certain ones might try to generate more and if its bad enough certain ones will try to use the power generated by others to be a motor to move forward which if bad enough could generate enough heat to burn a motor out. In the case of permanent magnet motors usually if they exceed their breakdown voltage or overheat, they get demagnetized and useless. I don't know a ton about permanent magnet motors being used as generators and can't think of a good example of anyone using them as a generator so I don't know if there are hidden drawbacks to what you are doing. It might work very well, or it could be inefficient but I don't know.

Personally, I think you'd be better off matching the CBR 600RR engine to gearing that is appropriate for the maximum speed that you will drive the vehicle to a matching reasonable speed to put the CBR 600RR under an efficient heavy load that won't overheat it with appropriate cooling and you would have a more efficient setup than trying to turn the rotary motion into electricity. It would save you money in both running costs and installation. Ideally this would be setup in a way that you can disconnect the engine from the road and stop the engine, some sort of clutch setup.

I've always thought of mounting something like this to a trailer hitch type connection and use it in some sort of pusher setup. Use the EV drivetrain to get it up to the speed I need and then clutch in and run the engine and when coming to a stop release the engine and power it down. This would be my plan for the long roadtrips to EV events and I'd have the trailer disconnected for anything else. Simple and crude but if it is properly set up with the right gearing to load it enough to be efficient and cooled properly to not overheat, it would use less liquid fuel and depending on how you set it up, could be simpler than a generator setup.


----------

